# Piper on Sacraments



## Scott (Jun 3, 2005)

Someone posted something about John Piper coming to understand the sacraments as converying grace and not being just a memorial. Can anyone direct me to that resource (an article or whatever of his)? Thanks


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 3, 2005)

I think it would be more accurate, from what I understand of Piper, to say that he has come to a more Reformed and less Baptistic view of the sacraments. A lot of Reformed Baptists--like Beasley-Murray--have done similar. Now, I don't know how this would co-op with his credobaptism.


----------



## Scott (Jun 3, 2005)

I rememebr reading something about him beleiving that something really happened during the Lord's Supper. It was more than a memory device.


----------



## puriteen18 (Jun 10, 2005)

I heard Piper once say that although we do recieve grace in the sacraments, that it is no more than the grace we receive in doing anything else out of faith. Then, if memory serves me correctly, he went on to list a few mundane activities that everyone performs at some time of the day.

He, I think, was making a point of sustaining grace.

It was hearing this that really turned me off Piper.

(_And now to venture out upon a small tangent_)

The problem with most "Reformed" Baptists is that they are really nothing more than five-pointers. It seems that even those that claim to hold to the 1689 haven't read it thoroughly enough.

If these would just follow the 1689 confession and catechism it would be okay, since they both teach that worthy recievers do spiritually commune with the body and blood of Christ.

Historically speaking, there is nothing "Baptistic" about the memorial view, atleast in the Particular Baptist line. 

The memorial veiw seems to be adopted from the Free Will Baptists, or perhaps even the Mennonites around the end of the nineteenth century.


----------

